# 12' backhoe pusher



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

what am i going to look at spending on a 12' backhoe pusher?


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

$4100 in md. what machine are you going to use this with if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

im leasing a CAT 416c 4x4


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

right in the neighborhood of $4,000 for this area......... we have a 12' avalanche on our CAT 416C IT and it pushes awesome. We also have another 12' pusher on our trojan loader, but that pusher has taller sides and a taller back. When you step up to the loaders you can bump up the size of the pusher. A company here had a deal this october and if you bought before a certain date you could buy an avlanche for $3,600.00


----------



## snoking (Jul 4, 2002)

get a Daniels Box, steel trip, no rubber junk, cuts the ice right away. i have a couple and wouldnt trade, but the avalanch steel trip is nice also, just like daniels better.

www.danielsplows.com


----------



## Quality1 (Nov 7, 2005)

Got one for sale, PM me if still interested. Was on a Cat 928 last season.


----------



## danv (Nov 22, 2007)

what does a 14 foot daniels backhoe box plow sell for? Of course a ballpark is close enough?


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

I am in the market for a pusher

doug obryan 330-352-5433


----------

